# AF Hemingway Short Story Maduro



## christian1971 (Jul 8, 2010)

This cigar is incredibly delicious! It is not so big that it smokes forever---just right! Highly recommended!:smow:


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

The "Work of Art" Maduro (WOAM) is vastly superior. That rough edge is knocked off. Mmmm.


----------



## Couch_Incident (Sep 19, 2012)

I've only had one. I got the last one at my local shop. It was pretty dope!



Couch


----------



## pippin925 (Jan 3, 2013)

beercritic said:


> The "Work of Art" Maduro (WOAM) is vastly superior. That rough edge is knocked off. Mmmm.


Agree. The SS Maduro is a really good stick, but the WOAM is phenomenal.


----------



## synergy012 (Mar 5, 2013)

Dunno. Have a box of these and absolutely love them. Originally picked it up cause it was a shorter smoke than the WOAM but now think I prefer it.


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

I have 3 WOAM that I haven't smoked yet. I've had the SS and the regular WOA, and I love all of these figurados. I have 3 Between The Lines that are calling my name too. Glad you liked the smoke!


----------



## T3Hunter (Mar 12, 2013)

I have a couple of these enroute in the mail right now. I'll be looking forward to trying them.


----------



## Win (Dec 14, 2011)

Smoked my first one the other day, it was great for after dinner. I'm still a fan of the WOAM, though, and will be buying another box pretty soon.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

I like them both and have a box of each.
SS maddy is good when you're pressed for time but want a deep cocoa cigar.
WOAM is better when you have longer time to savor it.


----------



## alecshawn (Jun 24, 2012)

I actually like the camroon wrapper (natural) even better.....but yeah, Fuente Hemingways are simply fantastic. I ALWAYS have some in my humidor.


----------



## Milhouse (Oct 22, 2011)

beercritic said:


> The "Work of Art" Maduro (WOAM) is vastly superior. That rough edge is knocked off. Mmmm.


neither should have a rough edge. are you sure you are not smoking these too young? i just smoked a ssm from december 2011 and it was fantastic.


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

Wrong post/thread


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

Milhouse said:


> neither should have a rough edge. are you sure you are not smoking these too young? i just smoked a ssm from december 2011 and it was fantastic.


Dunno the ages, got one of each from a B&M. WOAM seemed superior, ordered a box, ROTT, it was still better, I have the rest of the box resting, hoping they will be as good as my B&M smoke was. Guessing the SSM might have been younger than the WOAM.

Need to change my recent smoke to a My Father something or other.


----------



## Milhouse (Oct 22, 2011)

beercritic said:


> Dunno the ages, got one of each from a B&M. WOAM seemed superior, ordered a box, ROTT, it was still better, I have the rest of the box resting, hoping they will be as good as my B&M smoke was. Guessing the SSM might have been younger than the WOAM.
> 
> Need to change my recent smoke to a My Father something or other.


i have read (on here) that maduros are often good rott, then get funky for a bit, and then get better after a year. I have noticed this specifically with the anejos. But after that sick period, man oh man, even better than ROTT. If I remember correctly, that when the wrapper gets wet during the rolling process it kicks of fermentation of some sort.


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm with Shawn here. I prefer the naturals Hemingways to the maduro. To me the maduros are good but the natural is a we bit more complex and balanced. I also think the Work of Art is pick of the litter. I enjoy the Short Story. It is a nice smoke on those cold days when I don't want to spend and hour plus out in the elements.

My real favorite of the Hemingway line is the Between the Lines. They are rare, unique, good looking, have great complex flavor but the price point pushes them out of that pick of the litter spot.


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

Slowpokebill said:


> I'm with Shawn here. I prefer the naturals Hemingways to the maduro. To me the maduros are good but the natural is a we bit more complex and balanced. I also think the Work of Art is pick of the litter. I enjoy the Short Story. It is a nice smoke on those cold days when I don't want to spend and hour plus out in the elements.
> 
> My real favorite of the Hemingway line is the Between the Lines. They are rare, unique, good looking, have great complex flavor but the price point pushes them out of that pick of the litter spot.


I've got three between the lines, they are so pretty I just don't want to smoke them! Best 'barber pole' design I've seen, IMO. Not counting some of those ridiculously limited OpusX cigars.


----------



## henjg124 (Dec 16, 2012)

I love Hemingway maduro's. I've never really cared that much for the naturals, not that they are bad I've just always preferred maduro's and sungrowns.


----------



## RayJax (Mar 13, 2012)

It is a cigar I always have on hand!


----------



## Walt69 (Aug 24, 2012)

Was gifted a couple, and can say I truly enjoyed them! Ever since then i've been a fan of the smaller figurado vitolas.


----------



## Walt69 (Aug 24, 2012)

sorry double post...


----------



## Stogie_boy (Feb 5, 2013)

I'll take a SS maduro over a woam any day


----------



## tony (Feb 2, 2008)

hemingways are some of my favorites. i can go either natural or maduro depending on the mood


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Friday I had a SS Maduro that's been napping in the humidor for over a year, maybe close to 2 years. I had 5, and I've smoked them over time. This was the first one that really tasted like it was wrapped in a maduro leaf. In fact, it was the first Fuente ANYTHING maduro I've had that really tasted like a maduro. That's why I generally prefer the natural wrappers in the Fuente lines - their maduros just never tasted maduro-y to me. But this one was just as good (to me) as a natural. Finally.


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

So question for everybody...I know most everybody likes the WOAM.....why does the Best Seller not get a whole lot of love?


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

Not many mention the untold story I notice....


----------



## Stogie_boy (Feb 5, 2013)

jeepman_su said:


> So question for everybody...I know most everybody likes the WOAM.....why does the Best Seller not get a whole lot of love?


Great smoke. Best seller maduro was originally a Thompsons exclusive so nobody bought them.


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

Stogie_boy said:


> Great smoke. Best seller maduro was originally a Thompsons exclusive so nobody bought them.


I didn't know that was originally a Thompson exclusive....explains it. I love it, one of my favs. I enjoy the slightly smaller RG. The price seems to be a bit better on it as well.


----------



## henjg124 (Dec 16, 2012)

CarnivorousPelican said:


> Not many mention the untold story I notice....


Personally I like Untold Stories and the Masterpiece. Only problem is that they take some time to smoke, and lately I just dont have that kind of time to devote to em, so my go to Hemi's have been SS's or WOAM's.


----------



## T3Hunter (Mar 12, 2013)

Just tried my first SS Maduro the other day and I'm hoping I just got a bad stick. It was certainly not what I was expecting. There was some sort of hard knot near the head that gave it some bad draw issues, I massaged it a bit and could get it to loosen a touch, but then it tightened right back up. You could definitely tell where the plug was, it felt really solid just above the cap, but the rest of the cigar felt normal. The flavour was bad bad bad as well, almost like smoking a chunk of rope. I'm not sure if that was because of trying to work around the draw issues or if the humidity was still too high from shipping. I have one more in my humi that I'll let rest for a while longer and I have high hopes that it will be well above the first.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

With the draw issues, I'm guessing bad stick - Fuentes rarely come with manufacturing defects (except the Curly Heads, but they don't count). As far as the flavor goes, you might have overheated it trying to force air through it. But the SS Maddies I smoked ROTT and even at a few months of rest had a flavor I don't like. But all Fuente maddies taste that way to me until they really get some extended rest.


----------



## T3Hunter (Mar 12, 2013)

I just opened up the remainder of the SSM I had tried a couple days ago that was left in my ashtray and sure enough the plug was obvious. I've never had a plugged cigar before, but in this one the filler near the head bent back towards the foot, then back to the head again like a "Z". I strongly suspect that was the cause of my draw problems. It's good to hear that this isn't a common problem.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Love these....absolutely love them


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

I am a big fuente fan but I gotta say something people may not like it....


I don't like the Hemingway's ROTT maybe a few years or something on them but I just didn't like them ROTT.. I dislike the Lost City stuff also I hope they get better with age ( or maybe not :S ) Also the maximus stuff I didn't care for either...


----------



## synergy012 (Mar 5, 2013)

For some reason in the ss I prefer the maduro but in the masterpiece I prefer the natural.


----------



## henjg124 (Dec 16, 2012)

CarnivorousPelican said:


> I am a big fuente fan but I gotta say something people may not like it....
> 
> I don't like the Hemingway's ROTT maybe a few years or something on them but I just didn't like them ROTT.. I dislike the Lost City stuff also I hope they get better with age ( or maybe not :S ) Also the maximus stuff I didn't care for either...


Same here. All of my Hemi Mad's have years of age on em, except for the SS's, still workin on that.


----------



## D307P (Sep 28, 2012)

I tried a Short Story Maduro maybe 2 months ago and didn't care for it. Bought a few Work of Art Maduros Friday night. Smoked one Saturday and loved it.


----------



## synergy012 (Mar 5, 2013)

Just finished smoking one and wow, I really have to learn to stop underestimating these little guys because they pack a punch.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

These things ar awesome for sure


----------



## yaqui (Apr 11, 2011)

I have ten or so that have been sitting in my wineador. Five for about a year and I had one a few days ago, and man it was so smooth. I gotta get more to keep in the rotation.


----------



## Bad Andy (Jul 16, 2011)

Both of these are always in my rotation. I like both the WOAM and the SSM. I even like the naturals and sun grown's too! My favorite of the bunch is the SSM though. Just seems to be a little smoother than the WOAMs. I generally don't smoke them until they have about 6 months to a year on them, and I am always buying them to keep them in the rotation.


----------



## bleber (Oct 13, 2012)

I agree, these are great!


----------



## TheGipper (Jun 13, 2004)

I might have to get some of the maduros to for age a bit, they usually don't last so long for me.

Did have a 10 year old natural classic the other day. Wow, was it terrific. One of the best I've had all year.


----------



## Questionablesanity (Jul 24, 2012)

If I'm looking for a good/short smoke the SS is where I normally go.


----------

